

Exploding Art: da Vinci Code of Another Sort - soofy
http://blog.wolfram.com/2013/04/12/exploding-art-da-vinci-code-of-another-sort/

======
soofy
A quick implementation of cool iOS Blueprint3D in Mathematica. This is the
original game:

[http://www.fdg-entertainment.com/en/iPhone-
Games/Blueprint-3...](http://www.fdg-entertainment.com/en/iPhone-
Games/Blueprint-3D-iPhone.html)

